
Numerical Algorithms for Computing Eigenvectors - marckhoury
https://marckhoury.github.io/numerical-algorithms-for-computing-eigenvectors/
======
tanderson92
nb: The algorithms that people use in practice (e.g. in MATLAB) are even more
sophisticated and based on ARnoldi iterations, an entirely different set of
algorithms, through the ARPACK set of numerical routines.

